# I just received a very nice order from Woodstream



## abax (May 14, 2015)

and I'm as happy as a Thursday can be.
Paphs.: bulleianum (spelled wrong...Bill was in a hurry 
and I can't read the proper spelling)
tranlienianum
venustum album
leucochilum
superbiens (in very large bud)
Phrags.: Eumelia Arias (in bud)
Eric Young
Pink Panther
Olaf Gruss flavum

The leuco. and Olaf Gruss were freebies for delayed
shipping. :rollhappy: I have specifics on crosses, but
I forgot to write them down before I left the greenhouse.
Most of these plants are HUGE with multiple growths. :clap::clap:
In addition, plants were well packed and the tags all had the last
repot dates. Why don't all vendors date the tags??? When repotting,
it only takes about two seconds to write month/year


----------



## Migrant13 (May 15, 2015)

Sounds like a great collection and great vendor. Congrat's. Shouldn't every Thursday be like this?!!!


----------



## troy (May 15, 2015)

Adding to the collection is always fun congrats!!


----------



## Justin (May 15, 2015)

nice haul angela!!! is the superbiens the Leonheart x Maroon Marvel cross? if so the are all very nice. i have 3 in spike now. i believe.they lean more to curtisii though. there is some ambiguity around superb vs curtis but it does not bother me since they are just such beautiful plants!


----------



## orchideya (May 15, 2015)

Great haul Angela!
Looking forward to bloom pictures...


----------



## Wendy (May 15, 2015)

Nice box of goodies Angela! :clap:


----------



## Marco (May 15, 2015)

That is definitely I nice order


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 15, 2015)

Congrats. Post a pic of the EA please!


----------



## NYEric (May 15, 2015)

Good acquisitions, please post photos.


----------



## abax (May 15, 2015)

I'll take photos if someone wants to post them for me.

Justin, I'll have to look at the tags again to find out the
specific crosses. All I have here in the house is the invoice and the names of the crosses aren't on the invoice. Expecting a really nice sedenii next week.
OMG, the Phrag. bug really has aholt on me!


----------



## abax (May 16, 2015)

Justin, the superbiens doesn't have a cross on the tag...
just plain old superbiens. The bud is quite large and looking good and dark so far.


----------

